# Firewall Test Video



## Footer (Feb 21, 2012)

Semi-annually we test our firewall along with our smoke hatches and standard alarm type stuff. Our wall is 7 tons with a dashpot at 8'. The test is started by smoking a head. I shot this video in January during our last test. 

Keep your sound low, it gets really loud.


----------



## Edrick (Feb 21, 2012)

How often should those be tested and the curtains tested for fire resistance?


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 21, 2012)

I test our fire curtain monthly when I'm checking fire extinguishers. It varies based on location though. In the UK they are used all the time, the firewall is required to be down before the start of a show so the audience can see that it is working.


----------



## porkchop (Feb 21, 2012)

Edrick said:


> How often should those be tested and the curtains tested for fire resistance?



Best thing to do is contact your manufacture, installer, and AHJ to see what they say. If something where to happen those are the first people the liability police would call.


----------

